# die ersten drei buchstaben eines Strings ausgeben



## noob222 (20. Dez 2006)

Hallo, wie kann ich die ersten drei Buchstaben eines Strings ausgeben?
Ich will von der getName()-Methode welches mir zum beispiel "Deutschland" ausgibt, nur "Deu" haben. Wie kann ich das realisieren ?

mfg


----------



## The_S (20. Dez 2006)

System.out.println(string.substring(0, 3));


----------



## noob222 (20. Dez 2006)

danke


----------

